

Ask HN: Has the career path from tech journalism to VC always been so linear? - markhall

After seeing A16Z, YC, Google Ventures and many others recently bring in writers&#x2F;bloggers, I&#x27;m wondering if this has always been the case in VC or if it&#x27;s more of a recent trend?
======
brandonlipman
I have noticed a similar trend. However, I wonder if there's more to this
trend than meets the eye. I know for these examples (especially Kyle Russell,
Colleen Taylor, Ryan Lawer) a big part of it is the network they have with
founders and investors. Since a big part of their job is to write about
startups they have a broad knowledge of the tech scene and seem to be
extremely good at filtering out the noise.

------
phantom_oracle
Is it not possible that they are being hired as PR/marketing members of the
VCs?

I see that some tech-journos are quite good at building up their own brands
and can then use that to further the interests of the portfolio companies.

They may not actually be hired as VCs and instead work in the back-office as
part of marketing/operations.

I'm not sure about what the roles of these journos are, so take my opinion
with a pinch of salt.

------
kylebennett
Perhaps it is similar to hiring former IRS agents in accounting departments.

1\. Established relationships that have worth

2\. Write well about our investments for a few years, and we'll give you a
spot once you've paid your dues?

3\. Able to sift through the noise?

------
cjfarivar
What journalists have been hired to A16Z, YC and GV?

~~~
minimaxir
All from TechCrunch:

A16Z: Kyle Russell

YC: Colleen Taylor

GV: MG Siegler, Leena Rao

500 Startups: Ryan Lawler

